# Sad First Christmas without Midnight



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

This is the first Christmas in 14 year that we are without our most beloved heartkitty Midnight. He left us last February, when he could no longer breathe and we reluctantly helped him run free over the bridge. On the happy side, he l o v e d Christmas. We will always think of him at Christmas. Here's his Christmas Story in pictures. He l o v e d the Christmas tree. He didn't care that it was artificial, he slept under it from the time we started putting it up(pic 1) until the last vestiges of it were gone.(pic 2) He adored Santa and tried to be like him.(pic 3).He loved shopping for Christmas (pic 4) and all the preparations.(pic 5). Sleep free under the Christmas tree Midnight!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

It's sad to think of him gone, but you have a lot of great memories.
Silly kitty, sitting in the electric skillet.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Awww...I'm sorry he had to leave you. He was lovely. Try to celebrate his memories.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Awww....I'm so sorry for your loss. I have a Midnight, too, but my Midnight is a girl. My Midnight sends you lots of headbutts.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

So sorry for you!! Midnight looked like a sweetie.


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you all. Yes, he was a special cat who picked us up when he was six months old by eating our breadcrumbs until we finally felt sorry for him. Fortunately our other cat was not territorial, and never protested. That was the only cat that Midnight ever tolerated. He was sweet & gentle with us, and his roommate, but howled hissed & fought any other cat that dared to cross his path. He made several trips to the vet because of it in his earlier years. Here he is on the porch where he ate the breadcrumbs, resting with his roommate, Slate, who is also over the bridge. Thank you all again.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Midnight was so beautiful; I am so sorry for your loss. I lost Velvet, my black cat, over a year ago and I still miss her so much. She enjoyed sitting under the Christmas tree too.


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

Ohh Velvet is a great name for a black cat. He did look like velvet in this younger days! Thanks, Lori.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

So sorry for your lose. He was a beautiful cat. I also have a black cat and he's 14. I liked the picture of Midnight in the skillet.

Kathy


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

What a beautiful wonderful and _special_ cat! How great that you have so many good memories of him. At this time of year it feels as if their spirits are still with you.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Midnight will always be remembered and in your hearts furrever!


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

MIdnight was the poster child-kitty for making everything his. Hence the skillet, the shopping bag, you name it. He seemed to have no fear, other than squeezing his body thru a small space; ie partially closed door. Don't know what may have happened to make him fear that. We always said he must have had a very good mommy to make him so street smart but unafraid. After he became very soon lap acustomed, he had a pattern we called jump flop. That was his way of getting on your lap. No fear. My granddaughter as a youngster once pulled him forward by the stomach on the dryer where he was resting , and he did fear her for a while. lol. But even then, with all the screeching he let out, he did not lash out at her. Let's just say he was cautious for a while when she was around. Thanks for all you comments. We really, really miss him.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

MIdnight sounds like an awesome cat. What a treasure he was. Im so sorry he is not there to do Christmas with you. You can tell from the pictures he was personality plus!!! His spirit is with you this holiday. Our hearts go out to you. 

The frying pan picture was my fav! What a cute guy he was!


----------

